

Women Really Do Get Huge Deals By Flirting - rmah
http://www.businessinsider.com/women-get-huge-deals-through-flirting-study-2012-10

======
rmah
Here's a link to the actual paper
[http://www.haas.berkeley.edu/groups/online_marketing/faculty...](http://www.haas.berkeley.edu/groups/online_marketing/facultyCV/papers/kray_paper2012.pdf)

------
naner
We (men) always seem to assume the women in these scenarios are physically
desirable. Sometimes flirting is unwanted or off-putting, but we never imagine
it going that way.

I wonder if the same scenario was given to women would they make the same
assumption (that the flirtatious male was attractive)?

(Also where the hell can you get a car for $1200, do you have to push it off
the lot?)

